# Sick doe



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I think one of my does is sick. She has squinty eyes and makes a sneezing/chuckling sound and has been acting lazier than usual. If she is sick any ideas what it could be? I was thinking resp infection but I'm a mouse noob.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I call that sound "the chortle of doom"
You should either take her to the vet for some antibiotics, or put her down.
If you've ever had a case of pneumonia, you'll know how bad it sucks to have that kind of sickness.

The laziness is called lethargy, if your taking her to the vet make sure she doesn't get too cold.
Sometimes they get sick and squinty from discomfort or pain.
Then a few days later they start laying around, not playing,eating less.
If it's untreated and it gets wost they go into shock, they get cold and "dumpy".
Dumpy is....hard to explain. It's "I only move a step or two when you touch me"
"my breathing is shallow and fast,my pulse matches." "I won't drink those fluids even if you open my mouth for me." "I'll just lay here for awhile."

(I take my guys to the vet. The above stuff could be misinterpreted. I volunteer at a local wildlife shelter and I've seen plenty of animals, mice included come in that way. I thought I should clarify that before anyone asks.)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Meeces usually die when they are like this within a couple of days if not treated within the first 48 hours. Good luck.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I'll try to get her to the vet as soon as possible!  Is there anything I can do for her till then?


----------

